# Can I connect two trains to same EZ track?



## gonad

My 4yr old loves his HO scale beginner train and now wants a new HO train set to connect with it and have a switch track to connect them.

how can i run two different trains (both from Bachmann if that matters) on the same track? i have two controllers but i would think there would be a conflict and therefore one controller will operate both trains.

is there something I can do to ensure both trains operate independantly from each other, and yet live on the same track?

thanks for your help.
rick


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

With DC no, with DCC you can run multiple trains on the same track. I'm guessing your "controllers" are simply DC power supplies, right?


----------



## [email protected]

Well, sort of...you can put two engines on one track. They will run at half power and eventually catch up with one another. You won't kill the track or controller by doing this. But, if you plan to expand and grow the train with the youngen', then get DCC and good nickle silver track, like the Bachmann with the gray roadbed (the black is steel, a lesson I had to learn as well).


----------



## Southern

If DCC is not in your budget, you can divided the tracks up into "blocks" with separate power to each section of track, but this dose not work well with just one loop.


----------



## gonad

Thank you for your response. This is exactly what i needed to know. Unfortunately i don't have much of a budget and since i've already purchsed two DC power sets, i'll have to stick with them. Maybe when i have the funds, i'll add a DC decoder, if that's possible, to these two engines and then upgrade to the nickel tracks and convert to DCC. This is an expensive hobby but worth it!

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NIMT

With the bachmann EZ DCC you can do it. Your just going to have to have someone program the second engine to an address other than the base address of 3 that they come with, most good hobby shops will do it for free or for a minimal charge.
I would upgrade from the EZ DCC to a beginner DCC set like Digitrax Zephyr or the NCE powercab, you will be much happier in the long run!


----------



## cv_acr

gonad said:


> Thank you for your response. This is exactly what i needed to know. Unfortunately i don't have much of a budget and since i've already purchsed two DC power sets, i'll have to stick with them. Maybe when i have the funds, i'll add a DC decoder, if that's possible, to these two engines and then upgrade to the nickel tracks and convert to DCC. This is an expensive hobby but worth it!
> 
> Thank you for your help.


gonad: If you don't want to go DCC, google "model railroad cab control block wiring". You should be able to find some articles about wiring a layout into separate electrical blocks for multi-train control with standard DC throttle.

The caveat is that the layout is divided into separate electrically-isolated sections called "blocks", and you use toggle switches on a control panel to assign a throttle to a track block. If you can find a good supply of inexpensive toggle switches it won't cost you much more than you've already invested for now. If you later switch to DCC, it's possible to simply replace one of the DC power packs with the DCC system and permanently throw all the block switches over to that controller.

In short, it definately can be done, don't listen to those who say it can't, because this is the way large multi-train layouts were done before the advent of command-control systems like DCC. It does require a fair bit of wiring, developing your control panel and planning out your blocks so that they're not too awkward.

DCC is nicer for operation, because you don't have to constantly throw block switches to assign track sections to your throttle so that you can control the train in that section. You can concentrate on "running your trains and not the track" as the old tag line goes.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought steel track only because I was uninformed. I have about 75' of Bachmann EZ Track. The joints do not join as well as the better track (the price is not that different for the Bachmann). You simply have to listen to the train as it travels and make a note of the places where the cars bounce too much. First check those joints for a proper fit, then LIGHTLY file down the burs if there is still a problem. I have two seperate loops that run side-by-side, with two seperate controllers. We have a blast with it. The engines and buildings are lit and it is hipnotising at night with the lights turned off. I am a tinkerer in my hands and an artist in my heart. I have the most fun building my own loads and filling my hoppers and gondolas with funny stuff.

Richard


----------



## searstractorfan

I have Bachmann EZ track, all powered by 1 controller, its the bachmann EZ commander system(their base level DCC setup)...I have 1 loop with 22in curves, then a switch in the back straight that changes and allows me into the inside loop of 18in curves...I power both rails off 1 point on the 22in curves..switches are the powered Bachmann ones and I use the aux ports on a cheap bachmann DC controller..I can run 2 bachmann locos that have DCC with this controller or 2 regular DC locos, but if I run my MTH locos i can only run the 1...controller is VERY weak for power..its an ok setup..Im going to buy a bigger controller here soon so I can run lashes of locos and big loads!


----------



## tkruger

I continually run multiple trains on the same line in a DC layout. As said before it is about wiring the blocks properly. Also you need to watch closely if that both trains do not end up in the same block. 

If you go the block rout avoid one of the errors I made, make all of the major areas viable from the control panel. I had sections up to 4 feet in length blocked of view by tall buildings. There were times I though something was run down a siding when it was on the main, or the loco lost a car in the area and the next train came by etc.


----------

